# Haunt name???



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Need help in naming my haunt. Im getting a domain name(.com).
I would like it maybe after my streets name(woodsong lane) or town(greece) or city(rochester).
need sugestions, was thinking somethin along the lines of hauntedwoodsong.com,
woodsonghaunts.com, 
thehauntingreece.com,
hauntedrochester.com,
and so on.......
I do a yard display, and need to redoe my site wich is some crappy geocitie add, geo something...then night of screams.
I would like to personalize it before the site gets built, while useing a name that fits.
Any suggestions?????


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

How much fun is this!

You've started off well - I mean with an idea that relates to your area.

You also need to create a legend - a back story - all good haunts have one.

ALL good haunts - even in movies (save Elm street) are on a LANE - so if it were me I'd try to preserve that.

Then the fun begins:
Ghoul of Woodsong Lane (ghoulofwoodsonglane.com)
Woodsong Lane Estate (woodsonglaneestate.com...you get the idea)
Haunting on Woodsong Lane
Legend of Woodsong Lane

It's all fun. Good luck.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hauntedwoodsong.com sounds good to me


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I like woodsong Manor


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Or even better yet, "Woodsong Hill".


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thanks guys, i ended up going with hauntedwoodsong.com.
Now just need the time to put it together.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i like that name .. reminds me of wolves howling inthe woods


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> thanks guys, i ended up going with hauntedwoodsong.com.
> Now just need the time to put it together.


Excellent choice. Picking domain names is fun... too fun. Addicting, in fact. I've lost count of how many I have... somewhere over a dozen.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't seem to forget you. Your Woodsong stays on my mind.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks pyxl, now if I can just find the time to work on it.


----------

